# fog id



## mdl7070 (Dec 2, 2014)

I have some found on ground wood that started out as as a piece of firewood. When it put it in the fireplace it took off burning like it was soaked in gas. Put the fire out and chucked it out in the yard. Then yesterday I put it on the lathe and got it turned to round. The wood has a very sweat smell and the shavings are very sticky and it seems to be loaded with sap.
I live in south Georgia and am trying to figure out what kind of wood it is.


----------



## RKB (Dec 2, 2014)

My guess is Loblolly pine.  Maybe your firewood had alot of turpentine in it.
Rod


----------



## mdl7070 (Dec 2, 2014)

I was thinking pine at first but cutting and turning doesnt have the pine smell. What is the possibilities of gum or maybe rubber tree?


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 13, 2015)

My first thought was fatlighter or maybe gum.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 13, 2015)

Fatlighter..Pine I had some looks just like that very heavy and dense take a splinter and it will burn like a candle. It was very hard for me to cut on a ban saw it gummed up the blade. It is the hart or root of old pine. Very pretty stuff mite messy to turn.


----------



## duc9nine9 (Jan 13, 2015)

We always called it pine tar. Best thing this side of a propane torch to start a fire with. Never thought about turning it, but I wouldn't leave the shavings sitting around too long. Spark + shavings = bad news for the shop.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks just like real SYP--southern yellow pine.
Fatlighter. Tons of pine sap. Translucent red to yellow.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 16, 2015)

Huge growth rings!
Has it cracked wide open from the pith yet?


Scott (finish it...and enjoy) B


----------

